# Otis is about to doom this team



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*If indeed he does get Arenas, you can forget any title runs.
*



> The Orlando Magic have engaged the Washington Wizards in an ongoing trade dialog centered around Wizards shooting guard Gilbert Arenas, Orlando Pinstriped Post has learned. What Orlando would send Washington in return for the three-time All-Star is less clear, but the proposed deal likely includes shooting guard Vince Carter, according to a source. Wizards big man Andray Blatche, Magic forward Rashard Lewis, and Magic center Daniel Orton could also be involved. Both teams have a mutual understanding of what the trade might include, the source says, and it's unclear what factors are holding up the trade. What is clear around the league, however, is that Magic President of Basketball Operations Otis Smith has his eye on Arenas. If Orlando is to make a major trade this season, Arenas will likely be the target.
> *
> CBS Sports' Ken Berger reported the Magic listened to trade offers regarding Arenas this summer, but rebuffed the Wizards due to concern over the salary remaining on his contract, which runs for three seasons after this one, at a total cost of $62.4 million. In early November, Marc Stein of ESPN.com reported "the Magic have cooled on the notion of a Vince Carter-for-Arenas exchange," citing "NBA front-office sources." However, the source who spoke to Orlando Pinstriped Post contradicts Stein's report, saying Orlando has indeed initiated the discussions with Washington of late.*


Of all the guys in the league he can go after, its the one guy with so much baggage. How exactly does a Nelson/Arenas back court work by the way?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

It doesn't. Bad trade for Magic imo.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

trade for melo instead


----------

